# Mortgage protection insurance medical (diabetic)



## bigchicken (31 Aug 2006)

Hi,

I have been told that its 99.9% likely I will have to do a medical for my mortgage protection insurance as I am diabetic. I was just wondering if anyone has any info about whats involved in the actual medical?

Thanks.


----------



## RS2K (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Insurance medicals are fairly standard. Exactly what you'd expect.

I'm not sure what if anything extra would be required for a diabetic however.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

For what it's worth I did a medical for my employer's _PHI _scheme and it involved a fairly detailed physical examination although no blood test.


----------



## bigchicken (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

By fairly detailed I presume you mean more than just checking weight, blood pressure, heart rate etc. What other stuff was involved?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

All that plus a physical/hands on examination (stop sniggering down the back please!). And a urine test (not a drug test!). Medical history was also reviewed having been submitted (with authorisation) by my _GP_.


----------



## RS2K (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Cough!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

HI bigchicken

You will have to disclose your diabetes and so your premium will be higher.

But if the premium is too high, you can opt not to have mortgage protection. 

If you don't have dependents, you should not have life insurance or mortgage protection

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*



RS2K said:


> Cough!


Nothing underhand!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*



Brendan said:


> But if the premium is too high, you can opt not to have mortgage protection.


*If *the lender agrees as far as I know. Under the _Consumer Credit Act_ lenders are allowed to waive the normally mandatory requirement for owner occupier mortgage protection life assurance but I don't think that they are obliged to.


> If you don't have dependents, you should not have life insurance or mortgage protection


 It's not necessarily at the borrower's discretion. For owner occupiers the _CCA _makes it mandatory to have _MPLA _in most cases.


----------



## bigchicken (5 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Thanks for all the info.

Brendan, I have already declared my diabetes and i just found out this morning that i will definately have to do the medical. My diabetes is well controlled so i'm hoping that the loading won't be so high that I can't afford the premium.

My lender requires that i have mortgage protection, I thought all lenders did??!

Clubman thanks for the info, sounds like the medical will be interesting


----------



## dca (5 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

is this mortgage on your home or an investment?


----------



## bigchicken (5 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Its on a new home - I'm a FTB.


----------



## harvey (8 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Dont want to disappoint you or anything but a friend of mine applied to 4 different companies and there was a variance of 28% in cheapest and dearest quotes when underwriting was completed. Dont know which was cheapest.


----------



## bigchicken (9 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Thanks for the info. I have applied to two companies so far. The problem with applying to multiple companies is that I have to do a medical for each one which is a complete pain! Harvey, is there any chance you could ask your friend who was cheapest?

Does anyone know if its possible to ask for details of the loading? I would like to know the reasoning behind the loading they apply to me once it is decided, particularly if I get different quotes from different companies. Also, is it possible/easy to get a copy of the medical report submitted by the independent doctor to the insurance company?


----------



## harvey (9 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Friends First.


----------



## bigchicken (19 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*

Just thought i'd update in case anyone else was interested.
Had my medical today - very straightforward.
They just checked height, weight, blood pressure, heart rate. Took a full history and checked urine for sugar. Waste of time really.


----------



## harvey (20 Sep 2006)

*Re: Mortgage protection insurance medical*



bigchicken said:


> Just thought i'd update in case anyone else was interested.
> Had my medical today - very straightforward.
> They just checked height, weight, blood pressure, heart rate. Took a full history and checked urine for sugar. Waste of time really.


 
Did you apply elsewhere in the end ?


----------



## ajapale (21 Sep 2006)

Hi Big Chicken,

 has been dealing with the question of insurance (travel, motor and life) for people with diabetes for many years now.

aj


----------



## bigchicken (21 Sep 2006)

I am in the process of getting quotes from two companies so i'll see what what they come up with. If they differ wildly i'll apply to more. 

Ajapale - i did contact the diabetes federation who advised that i talk to ERM financials who are a broker. I did that and one of the companies i applied to is through them. They didn't seem to interested in getting me multiple quotes so i went directly to the other company myself.


----------



## bond-007 (2 Oct 2006)

Anyone got experience of getting the lenders to wavie the life insurance?


----------



## loads (2 Oct 2006)

They wont waive life assurance. _advertising deleted -- see posting guidelines_


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2006)

What do you mean? Some lenders *will *waive the normally mandatory for owner occupier mortgage protection life assurance in certain circumstances. I presume that they consider applications on their own merit.

Why the blanket recommendation for the single broker (?) above? Do you have any vested interest in them?


----------



## loads (2 Oct 2006)

i have never seen it happen in my experience.

<Advertising in breach of posting guidelines removed - please don't advertise again or you will be banned.>


----------



## ajapale (2 Oct 2006)

I know several cases of where the requirement has been waived.

I documented one such case here a few years ago. When I find the link Ill post it here.


----------



## MugsGame (2 Oct 2006)

> offers in most cases the best commision refunds on mortgage protection and lifecover


http://www.labrokers.ie were very competitive on life assurance last time I looked -- not that this is relevant to the original question, to which loads is definitely giving the wrong answer.


----------



## Val (11 Oct 2006)

My Partner was able to waive his life insurance with PTSB. What helped was that he had 'Death in Benefit' in place. Also paying towards a pension helps. This is what the mortgage advisor in the PTSB told us. Because this was a joint application we were helped by the fact that my wages are higher then his.


----------



## RS2K (11 Oct 2006)

Val said:


> My Partner was able to waive his life insurance with PTSB. What helped was that he had 'Death in Benefit' in place. Also paying towards a pension helps. This is what the mortgage advisor in the PTSB told us. Because this was a joint application we were helped by the fact that my wages are higher then his.



His D.I.S. is not assignable however I assume they took comfort by the fact that he had some cover in place.

Paying towards a pension is totally irrelevant imho.


----------



## Val (12 Oct 2006)

RS2K said:


> His D.I.S. is not assignable however I assume they took comfort by the fact that he had some cover in place.
> 
> Paying towards a pension is totally irrelevant imho.


 
When you say 'not assignable' do you mean that it cannot be assigned to a person? If so, then this is incorrect. I will receive the DIS money should something happen to my partner. Therefore the bank knows should something happen to him I will receive a large sum of money which will help towards paying off the mortgage on my own.

In regards to pension: I can only quote my contact person in the PTSB who asked specially for DIS AND pension. How relevant it is, I'm not sure we were told it was beneficial.


----------



## ajapale (12 Oct 2006)

DIS (as part of an occupational pension scheme) is not assignable to a financial institution.


----------



## RS2K (12 Oct 2006)

Val said:


> When you say 'not assignable' do you mean that it cannot be assigned to a person? If so, then this is incorrect. I will receive the DIS money should something happen to my partner. Therefore the bank knows should something happen to him I will receive a large sum of money which will help towards paying off the mortgage on my own.



Yes, and furthermore these DIS benefits cannot be assigned to a person either.

Pension schemes are set up under a discretionary trust, and the trustees will decide, at their discretion, who receives the benefits. 

Your partner may have signed a "letter of wishes" but that does not compel the trustees.


----------



## fobs (12 Oct 2006)

We have had our life insurance waived. Have our mortgage with First Active. The Manager thought we couldn't get the mortgage without it forst but on enquiring and signing the waiver form we were fine. i have life insurance but my husband doesn't.


----------



## HouseBuyer10 (25 Nov 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this in 2014? My partner cannot get life insurance cover, but I can. Thanks a mil.


----------

